# Help with prescribed medicines for DE



## Lottie748 (Aug 17, 2011)

I need some urgent help on medications for my donor egg cycle.

I was on a donor egg programme with Shady Grove in the US, and have withdrawn at the 11th hour due to a change in financial circumstance and no longer being affordable. We have transferred to a programme in the Czech Republic and I need to know if the medications I bought for the programme can be used for the CR cycle.

The meds I have from the US are:
Endometrin 100mg vaginal tabs x42
Estradiol 2mg tab x75
Leuprolide 1mg/0.1 inj 14 days x2
Delestrogen 20mg/ml (injected intra muscular) - I HAVE HALF THIS LEFT AS I USED IT FOR MY MOCK CYCLE
Azithromycin tab 500mg x2 tabs (antibiotic)

The meds I have been told I need for the CZ programme are:
List of medication needed until first pregnancy test:
1x                           Diphereline 3mg (or Decapeptyl depot 3,75mg , Diphereline depot 3,0 mg,
                               Lupron depot 3,75mg, Enanton depot)
 
2x                           Estrimax 2mg 3x28 (or Estrofem 2mg, Provames 2mg, Progynova 2mg, Climaval 2mg, Estrace 2mg, Estradiol valerate 2mg, ...)
 
You will start to take these drugs at the day of your egg donor retrieval:
2x                           Utrogestan 30x100mg (Utrogestan 100 or 200mg , Prometrium 100 or 200mg)
1x                           Crinone 8%Gel 15 apps (Utrogestan 100mg, Prometrium 100 or 200mg)
1x                           Prednison 5mg 1x20 
2X                          Anopyrin (Baby Aspirin)100mg 1x20

I can't seem to get an answer if they match or not. In the scheme of things it's not expensive to get the prescription fro the CZ it just seems like a terrible waste (and where would I get rid of the other drugs and all the syringes?)

I also have been told to schedule my period for 8th September. I am currently taking Necon 1/35 birth control, and have taken them for 8 days so far - how do I schedule for the 8th?? This is the first pack i've started and assume my period would come a few days after I stop taking the active tablets.

Thanks you so much for any help.

Lottie


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The prednisolone and aspirin are cheap on private prescription. The aspirin strength in the UK is 75mg. You could take 75mg and 150mg on alternate days to equal their dose of 100mg daily, you can buy these over the counter very cheaply. You don't have these in the US list at all. You would need a prescription for the prednisolone.

You do have the estradiol (estrimax) tablets 2mg already.

You have not been told that you need the azithromycin or the oestrogen (delestrogen) injections in the CR protocol.

The endometrin is natural progesterone vaginal product - the most similar in the CR protocol is the ultrogestan and crinone. Not sure why you have double progesterone in the CR list and if you need both? I am not a US pharmacist and going by what I can find on the internet - I am not familiar with the endometrin but the information says it is natural progesterone. I would check with the clinic if they are happy for you to use that and whether you need two products.

The CR protocol requires you to have a diphereline depot, (which is triptorelin) but they have also listed lupron depot (Leuprolide) as an alternative. It is a slow release, long lasting one off injection to down regulate your own hormones. In the US protocol they were giving you the same type of drug (leuproline but by daily short acting injections from what I can gather from what you have listed..... Again these are not UK products, so I am only going on what I can find out from the internet to help you. In the UK you usually have buserelin injections or nasal spray or nafarelin nasal spray daily or twice daily.
You need to ask your clinic if it is vital that you have a one off depot, or if you could use your daily preparation, and if so have a dose prescribed. In terms of pain and hassle for you a one off would be beneficial!

If you are not sure you need to speak to your own healthcare professionals and get them to look into the products you have in more depth and decide whether they are suitable.
It is very difficult over the internet and I am not your own doctor or pharmacist. 
I hope what I have said will help you to work it out with a local professional, but these are prescription medicines and you really need a prescriber to decide what is suitable and dose you.

If you have medicines you cannot use then you have to take them to your local pharmacy for destruction.

As for the pill and scheduling your period. Not sure how you are meant to do that? Does the fertility doctor give an answer? Everyone would be different. In my experience personally, I bleed 5 days after stopping the active pill, but different people clear the drugs at different rates and the threshold for a bleed is different levels of hormones in each individual.

Good luck with finding out more.


----------



## Lottie748 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for your advice - I've decided to buy the medications required by the Czech clinic - the chances of confusion are too great and I'm not getting any clear answers.

I will take the US meds to the pharmacy as you suggested.

Thanks for your help it's greatly appreciated.

Lottie


----------

